# good spot to fish?



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

does anyone knwo a good place to go fishing around fargo?? any information would help thank you.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Are we talking a lake or river, and does it have to be on the ND side or can it be on either.


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

well I dont really want to buy a mn lisence so nd and lake,river,stream,creek whatever as long as I can catch a few fish.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

sorry i cant help you much there i know that they catch fish in the Red, im not sure where but someone on here should help you, if you decide to fish mn and need some advice let me know.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

There are numerous spillways and open shore access points. Try the Tollbridge on 12th Ave N and the dike next to Island Park by the Main Ave bridge. But then again, I've had more luck on the Red with Cats than 'Eyes.


----------

